# Hello Iowa!



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

To cut to the quick,i,m looking for work in Iowa to fill out our schedule and to keep on keeping on. We,re not broke , or wannabe,s we,re the answer to any honest master drywaller looking for help to put his clients and friends back in their homes. We,re from Grand Forks and in 97 we put hundreds of families back in their homes. We believe in Quality, Honesty, and Integrity. I am an old school master of this trade and i have young masters i work with. We humbly offer our services. GIDDY UP! lets tlk Bill 701-740-3957


----------

